# Why do some threads get locked?



## Commander Strax (Oct 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/if-you-could-punch-one-roll-it-up-person-in-the-face-who-would-it-be.829826/


what went bad on this one??


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lets-make-this-thread-entertaining.846677/


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-there-anybody-under-age-30-on-here.846790/


----------



## Growan (Oct 10, 2014)

I noticed the 'let's make this thread entertaining' one got locked too. Almost zero contentious content in that one...


Commander Strax said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/if-you-could-punch-one-roll-it-up-person-in-the-face-who-would-it-be.829826/
> 
> 
> what went bad on this one??


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2014)

well they getl ocked if they get out of hand, so if im reading a thread with multiple reports and i have to delete a big amount of posts, and say two or three people wont stop going back and forth with malicious arguing and i have to continually delete their posts
i lock the thread, they clearly arent getting the message to stop 
so it may seem like the thread didnt need to be deleted mostly because you cant see the amount of deleted posts


----------



## Wilksey (Oct 10, 2014)

/shrug

Maybe it's because there are some self righteous douche nozzles that enjoy personally attacking fellow members, but lack the intellectual capacity to defend themselves using any semblance of logic or reason, so instead they delete posts, close threads, or cry for a mod to do so?

That's my guess, though I could be mistaken...


----------



## vostok (Oct 10, 2014)

*Wilksey has a point, of all the cannabis websites that I post this RIU, has the most active negative member replies ever, even when I try to point out that its a ''pro Cannabis site'' in which its assumed the vast majority of its members are toking and actively assisting others, with grow issues, there is alway 30% plus other members dissing others..regardless of which sub forum the op posts ..?
so the question has to be asked

Do dysfunctional tokers join RIU, cause they know mods are 'easy' here ?
or 
Are the Mods 'easy' here in an effort to grow the membership, by any means ?*​


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Wilksey has a point, of all the cannabis websites that I post this RIU, has the most active negative member replies ever, even when I try to point out that its a ''pro Cannabis site'' in which its assumed the vast majority of its members are toking and actively assisting others, with grow issues, there is alway 30% plus other members dissing others..regardless of which sub forum the op posts ..?
> so the question has to be asked
> 
> Do dysfunctional tokers join RIU, cause they know mods are 'easy' here ?
> ...


It's a balancing act that will never please everyone.
One person's "offensive" post is the next persons "freedom of speech" and we seriously try not to impede the flow of the conversation, but alas, sometimes the name calling and threats won't quit & someone has to step in to try and spare everyone else who's participating in the thread.
I encourage anyone whom would like to help out to contact admin for an application.


----------



## vostok (Oct 10, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's a balancing act that will never please everyone.
> One person's "offensive" post is the next persons "freedom of speech" and we seriously try not to impede the flow of the conversation, but alas, sometimes the name calling and threats won't quit & someone has to step in to try and spare everyone else who's participating in the thread.
> I encourage anyone whom would like to help out to contact admin for an application.


*I do agree that 'freedom of speech' is poison to some, 
On one site(GC) I have been repeatedly misunderstood, 
by the infamous nazis's(mods) who patrol that site, 
on ICMAG, its so laid back that anyone under 45yo, 
never logons again, as its too sedate,
my own home OKpeace.org is in change too,
possible a merging of ideas and cash
..just the web generally sees cannabis forums as a laid back sedate ask anything talk anything, 
of weed, perhaps social media, ie Facebook etc etc have change that...?
...also the most terrifying thought is the young members no longer read,
but want to grow so go to the nearest cannabis site and ask the 40 questions*
1:Where do I get seeds? .......40: How do I roll a joint?,* 
of which they are entitled too, I should point out, 
I'm here to advise them to grow correctly, I get a kick out of it...
Thank You "V"*​


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 11, 2014)

let me help


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Oct 11, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's a balancing act that will never please everyone.
> One person's "offensive" post is the next persons "freedom of speech" and we seriously try not to impede the flow of the conversation, but alas, sometimes the name calling and threats won't quit & someone has to step in to try and *spare everyone else who's participating in the thread.*
> I encourage anyone whom would like to help out to contact admin for an application.


No one is forced to read or participate in a thread. Locking a thread because someone might get their feelings hurt is fucking ridiculous. 

"I may not agree with what you have to say, but I will defend your right to say it"

Not on RIU....


----------



## UncleReemis (Oct 11, 2014)

Growan said:


> I noticed the 'let's make this thread entertaining' one got locked too. Almost zero contentious content in that one...


bump

I think the actual question is why threads that have little to none malicious gouging are being locked? I may be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure OP knows why typical cases of locking happen.  just sayin


----------



## Wilksey (Oct 11, 2014)

TakeTheTicket said:


> No one is forced to read or participate in a thread. Locking a thread because someone might get their feelings hurt is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> "I may not agree with what you have to say, but I will defend your right to say it"
> 
> Not on RIU....



Your post will disappear in....

3.....









2..........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2014)

TakeTheTicket said:


> No one is forced to read or participate in a thread. Locking a thread because someone might get their feelings hurt is fucking ridiculous.
> "I may not agree with what you have to say, but I will defend your right to say it"
> Not on RIU...


Have you ever been an active participant in a threat that takes a hard left and leaves you in limbo on the subject because of an asshole troll?
That's what I'm talking about - we don't lock/close threads because we want to.




GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I encourage anyone whom would like to help out to contact admin for an application.


But I doubt you will - it's much easier to bitch about something than to actually get off your ass and do something about it.
Amiright?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> bump
> 
> I think the actual question is why threads that have little to none malicious gouging are being locked? I may be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure OP knows why typical cases of locking happen.  just sayin


What you're probably not seeing is the malicious posts that got it closed in the first place.
Our first action is to remove the name-calling etc... As a last resort we will lock the thread but many of the nasty shit that was said has been deleted already, but if it keeps on coming it gets locked. Refer to quote #2 of the previous post.


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Oct 11, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you ever been an active participant in a threat that takes a hard left and leaves you in limbo on the subject because of an asshole troll?
> That's what I'm talking about - we don't lock/close threads because we want to.
> 
> But I doubt you will - it's much easier to bitch about something than to actually get off your ass and do something about it.
> Amiright?


Yes. RIU is not the only forum that I visit. It's not impossible to get a thread back on topic or to ignore trolls (without using the "ignore" feature). Locking a thread punishes the OP too. It's childish. Did you ever think that you are giving the trolls and assholes exactly what they want when you lock a thread? 

Do something about what? Unless we are talking about mass spamming a thread, nothing needs to be done. If people can't handle a few assholes then they don't belong on the internet. Plenty of forums get along just fine without mods babysitting.

"If I can't enjoy this thread, then NO ONE can enjoy this thread **LOCK THREAD**"


----------



## chuck estevez (Oct 11, 2014)

Why lock threads with titles like," Let make this thread entertaining? Or how many pimply face kids are on this site? I mean, they are just for fun and are in toke and talk or cannibis cafe and sometimes the trolling is just for fun too. People need to lighten up. I understand controlling a thread that is having useful info posted, But these fun threads being locked is just dumb.
Look at politics, nothing but a shit flinging fest.


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Oct 11, 2014)

Also RIU needs a feature where posts can be upvoted or downvoted, and if they receive enough downvotes then the post is automatically "minimized" but can still be "maximized" and viewed if a user so chooses. Deleting posts is not the answer.

Locking a thread because the mods disagree with the original post content is what really pisses me off. No one is forced to participate.


----------



## UncleReemis (Oct 11, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What you're probably not seeing is the malicious posts that got it closed in the first place.
> Our first action is to remove the name-calling etc... As a last resort we will lock the thread but many of the nasty shit that was said has been deleted already, but if it keeps on coming it gets locked. Refer to quote #2 of the previous post.


Oh right. *smacks forehead* it's been a long work week. Rofl my apologies


----------



## Wilksey (Oct 11, 2014)

TakeTheTicket said:


> Also RIU needs a feature where posts can be upvoted or downvoted, and if they receive enough downvotes then the post is automatically "minimized" but can still be "maximized" and viewed if a user so chooses. Deleting posts is not the answer..


Not a fan of ye olde up / down vote system.

Too easy for the mouth breathers to simply down vote something as opposed to actually having to post something intelligent that supports their position. It's almost as bad as DELETING POSTS BECAUSE THEY MAKE YOU LOOK LIKE THE PRETENTIOUS DRAMA QUEEN TOOL THAT YOU ARE. 

Almost.

But not quite.


----------



## vostok (Oct 11, 2014)

*lol...now we fight with each other ..before the 'big update' we were fighting the spammers ..lol*​


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> Look at politics, nothing but a shit flinging fest.


Admin as decided to be somewhat liberal when it comes to politics and we keep a mostly "hands off" policy there unless someone reports a post.



TakeTheTicket said:


> Also RIU needs a feature where posts can be upvoted or downvoted, and if they receive enough downvotes then the post is automatically "minimized" but can still be "maximized" and viewed if a user so chooses.


RIU in the early years had a + rep and a - rep system, if you agreed/disagreed with a post you could do either.
Abuse was rampant and it was shit-canned quickly because of troll abuse.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 11, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> RIU in the early years had a + rep and a - rep system, if you agreed/disagreed with a post you could do either.
> Abuse was rampant and it was shit-canned quickly because of troll abuse.


this could still be implemented, its could function the same way as the like system
where restrictions are in place still
it would be no more open to abuse than the like system is currently


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> this could still be implemented, its could function the same way as the like system
> where restrictions are in place still
> it would be no more open to abuse than the like system is currently


Except for the - rep part, the trolls and ner-do-wells ganged up and created chaos with it.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 11, 2014)

little cliques of users can go around disliking a particular users posts to make them look bad,like some personal vendetta
if someone warrants/attracts that much negative attention that folk have to band together and conspire
they most likely deserve it (mob rule) that is what RIU is all about anyway ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> little cliques of users can go around disliking a particular users posts to make them look bad,like some personal vendetta
> if someone warrants/attracts that much negative attention that folk have to band together and conspire
> they most likely deserve it (mob rule) that is what RIU is all about anyway ?


It does happen on occasion particularly in the UK grower and politics section.
Both are kinda "hands off" for me unless reports are generated.


----------

